
GamingAnywhere: An Open Source Cloud Gaming System - cyborgx7
https://github.com/chunying/gaminganywhere
======
cyborgx7
Inspired by Google Stadia announcement, I wanted to see what the state of open
source game streaming was. This is what I found. If anyone has any other
projects, I'd love to hear about them.

